# anyone gotten a dog to help with their anxiety?



## rooingreyhound (Feb 9, 2017)

i got a greyhound and shese been the difference between me going insane lol .shes been a lil taxing on the wallet but im glad she gets me out of the house. i also enjoy talking to her since she listens me more than most people. any other good stories with dogs out there?


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

I wish I could. I've always wanted a pet. I travel too frequently to have a pet as long as I'm alone.

Clearly, therapy dogs exist for a reason, so I'm glad it's working out for you.


----------



## Owlbear (Dec 3, 2015)

Stray cats and squirrels quiet me, watching them eat. It has the added bonus of not costing me anything beyond the middle of my sandwich or a handful of nuts.


----------



## TwerkinForTalos (Jan 2, 2017)

I had a pet that kept me going when I didn't want too, but it wasn't a dog. Animals are great.


----------



## Rosefollicles (Mar 27, 2016)

Yeaaah, def ^_^

Every time I come home from work or classes I give my dog a big tussle and play around with him a bit. He sleeps at my side and always hangs out with me when I'm reading or chilling on the couch.

Doggos are 100% worth it.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

Still have my dog of nearly ten years. Had her before I was diagnosed, but she has helped somewhat. Walking them makes good exposure therapy.


----------



## OtterlyAbsurd (Jan 25, 2017)

I adopted my Shih Tzu about three months ago and he's amazing. He's cute and confident and likes pretty much all people and dogs, plus he's super sweet and just about always happy and ready to play. He's the kind of dog other people want to meet, too, so I've gotten more practice interacting since adopting him.

I grew up with dogs, though, so I knew beforehand having one would help me.


----------



## Scentient (Jan 10, 2017)

I got a dog last year, they can really help..


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Im anxious around pets lol


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

Had to interact with people more often, but never really helped with my anxiety. A talking dog might have?


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

I was out in our side yard playing fetch with my dog the other day, and a guy from down the street drove up and said we reminded him of the movie _A Dog's Purpose_. I haven't seen the movie, so I don't know if that was good or bad. Maybe there was some pathetic old guy in it whose only friend was his dog. :lol


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

I've always had dogs but I got my latest one as a prospect for psychiatric and mobility service work. The psychiatric part she may only qualify as an ESA (emotional support animal) which you can legally keep in any housing even places with no pet policies but they cannot go to public places pets are not allowed like full service dogs. If she's a mobility dog though it won't matter because she'd qualify on that alone as a service dog and I wouldn't even have to bring up the therapy benefits.


----------



## AmandaWillow (Feb 11, 2017)

Ironically my dog ended up with separation anxiety. Thought it was just a puppy thing, but 2 years later she still has it. For that reason I don't recommend a husky lol. They have too much energy which can evolve to anxiety for dogs.


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

Most of the best dogs have some separation anxiety. They have a strong desire to be with you to interact and for some protect. It makes them much easier to train to useful tasks than dogs who don't care where you are and what you do. All spitz breeds like huskies require a knowledge of dogs and slightly different approach than many dogs respond to. They never do anything just because you want them to do it and they always have their own opinion in mind of what should be done in a situation instead of waiting for someone to tell them what to do. You have to be alert to what they are deciding and direct them before they get set on doing the wrong thing.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

AmandaWillow said:


> Ironically my dog ended up with separation anxiety. Thought it was just a puppy thing, but 2 years later she still has it. For that reason I don't recommend a husky lol. They have too much energy which can evolve to anxiety for dogs.


Nope, my shih tzu has it too lol.


----------

